# Insulating a Cement Basement....



## Mark Russell (Apr 18, 2011)

Basements are complex due to the potential risk from damp.

It may require tanking first.

A good option is the insulated plaster board products which are available as these would help with the walls and also consider fitting a floating insulated floor.


----------



## Lisa66 (Apr 18, 2011)

*Insulation in CANADA!*

Thank you Mark, I appreciate your reply!


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! I hope you don't mind, I moved you to "Insulation" for better/faster responses.....

Foam board on concrete walls is good; http://www.buildingscience.com/documents/information-sheets/5-thermal-control/basement-insulation

The value of foam below grade; http://www.quadlock.com/technical_library/bulletins/R-ETRO_Value_of_Basement_Insulation.pdf

You would also air seal the drywall, pressure treated bottom plate (if used), no air space between different insulation, sill sealer under plate for thermal/capillary break, foam board and canned foam the rims, etc. Check with your local B.D. for approval; http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/rr/rr199/part2.html

And; http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/rr/rr199/part3.html


Be careful with fiberglass; http://www.diychatroom.com/f98/biggest-loser-fiberglass-insulation-90438/


Read up and we can then help with any questions…….

Gary


----------

